

FOSS and Mirza Ghalib - ragsagar
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/lead/like-poetry-for-software/article4369679.ece?homepage=true

======
ankitml
Main reason why FOSS people giveaway for free is the valuable contribution
they get back from the community. Most of the times this knowledge sharing is
far more valuable for the FOSS programmer than if he had charged it for money.

It is a good way to learn programming, to get mentored, tips and tid-bits from
coding gods.

Your analogy is very random and superficial.

